# Cholla Wood and PH



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

So I ordered 3 pieces of cholla wood that was pre-soaked so it would sink on delivery (including java moss). I currently have about 100 RCS in my tank and 30-40 of them attached themselves to the cholla wood within minutes. Nice stuff for shrimp I guess.

My question is; will cholla wood affect my water chemistry like you average drift wood does in terms of PH etc?


some pictures:


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I would also like to know. My ph is crashing and Im losing shrimp


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Unless it was soaked in something funny to make it sink, I don't know how it could make much of a difference at all. I have quite a few shrimp tanks, and usually at least 4-5 pieces of 6" cholla wood in each tank, and I've never seen it bother my parameters. I generally get the wood shipped to me dry, I boil it for like 5-10 minutes just to make sure it is clean, and then let it cool and into the tank. It generally floats a day or so, and then sinks on its own.


----------



## Shremph (Mar 26, 2014)

I have dozens of pieces of cholla wood in tanks that I picked up from local trails. I boil for an hour and then soak over night. I've never seen a noticeable swing in parameters. Nothing like unsoaked mopani or other tannin rich drift wood.


----------

